# Cooks Meat Slicer Model #22014, by Sensio Inc.



## Victor (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought this meat slicer for $20.00 today. I can't find any parts outlet, including Sensio, where I can purchase a new blade for it. As a matter of fact, I really can't find any info about it anywhere. I'm hoping I can find a sharpening service that will sharpen the blade at a reasonable price.

Does anyone know a place to get a new blade. Or, of a generic that will fit?

I am located in Houston, Texas.

Victor


----------

